# Question about Crush lock rims



## Hulksmash

I read the thread below about crush lock rims and how many prefer to steer away from trail riding with this kind of rim. I want to buy some big horns for Hatfield Mccoys in WV. Considering I would like to do some light/mid rock riding/trails/little to no mud, I wanted to ask if buy some crush locks would be worth it or a waist of money? Anybody have any experience with crush locks and riding in rocky terrain?


----------



## Coolwizard

Crush locks work best for mud racing... If you will be rock crawling you will be better off with a good tire/rim combo and run low air pressure


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Crushlocks are ment to crush the tire so it has zero air pressure and less surface area. The idea is that if the tire is as skinny and tall as possible it will propel through a mud pit faster. Rock crawling you want more surface area so you get more traction. You would be best off with a set of bighorns on beadlocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah big difference between beadlock and crushlock. If anything, you want beadlocks.


----------



## Hulksmash

Thanks for the response. For some reason I was integrating crushlock and beadlock together?? Ok now that is clarified, has anybody ran a set of beadlocks with similar tires? Recommended psi for front/rear riding on let's say 27 bighorns up in wv? 4-8 rear and 8-10 front? I have seen a set of beadlocks somewhere that the bead matches the color of the plastics. I love that! Being that I want to get the team green plastics, I would love to hook up some matching green beadlock's to match it.


----------



## NMKawierider

4-6 lbs. No more is needed. In aggressive trail riding I like 4.5 rear and 5.5 front but every tire is different in how it handles things. In most any case 6 is the max and 3 is the min.


----------



## Hulksmash

10-4 thanks.


----------



## wideawakejake

if you get the lime green plastics, can you let me know where you get them from and how much. all i could find is red . but from what i gather , they aint cheap.


----------



## Hulksmash

Here is one place I found.
STI Gets Personal: Optional Beadlock Wheel and Ring Colors

Whenever I come across anymore sites that sell them I will post'em.


----------

